# Hopes Babies! New photos



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

So here we are again! More photos! Theyre nearly 2 weeks old and Hopper and Mimi already have their eyes open! Theyre gorwing loads!! Ill do a post for each puppy again  Enjoy please !!! 

Hold on ..


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Verbena*

This is Verbena. She is a little girlie  Heres a few new photos of her! In 3 days shes gained 10grams! now weighing 92grams


















More to follow ..


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Verbenas Twin!*

This is her almost identical sister! Shes gained 8grams in 3days! now weighing 102grams!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Mimi*

This is little Mimi possibly my keeper!  Depending on how she progresses! She has nearly both eyes already open! Shes gained 20grams in 3 days! Now weighing 286grams 


























You can see in this picture how her markings are developing!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Boy 1*

This is the first little boy. He is white so far and still possibly has colour to develop! Hes gained 16grams in the last 3 days! Now weighing 136grams!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Boy 2*

This is a little cream male! You can see his colour developing quite clearly! HEs gained 26grams in the last 3 days! now weighing 150grams


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Hopper*

Finally little Hopper! I am seriously falling in love with this little man! Yes he has cloudy/boggley eyes but they've just opened today! He deserves a very special home  I know hes a favourite of many already! hes gained 26grams over the last 3 days now weighing 272 grams! Lovely shaped head and muzzle in my opinion!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Last two boys*

Heres the final two boys 

Harvey is a tri-colour of some kind with much different colours and markings coming through each day! Hes marked similar to his dad Tiny. He has gained a whopping 40grams in 3 days! now weighing 310grams!



























This is my unnamed little boy. Who admittingly i feel is beautiful! I love everything about this little guy! He has gained 34grams over the past 3 days! Now weighing 280grams! 



































Hope you enjoyed seeing all my babies! Its hard work but so far very worth it! Thanks


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

i LOVE puppy photos!!!
they are all so adorable! I think hopper and harvey are my favourite, they have such loverly markings! They all do!

are they all smooth coat or do you not know yet?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

JRZL said:


> i LOVE puppy photos!!!
> they are all so adorable! I think hopper and harvey are my favourite, they have such loverly markings! They all do!
> 
> are they all smooth coat or do you not know yet?


Thanks !! I love Hopper and the unnamed sable boy!  But Mimi may be the one for me !  

Im guessing they'll all be smoothcoats? Tiny & Hope are both smoothcoats! Theyre just going through a fuzzy stage  lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww Robyn I'm sooooo jealous, I want one!! I wouldnt be fussy as to which, anyone would do!!

They are just perfect and doing well by the looks of things. How are you going to manage to find them new homes, i wouldnt be able to let any of them go!! lol 

Keep the updates coming xx


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

I want them all!!! They are so so so cute!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

rache said:


> Awwww Robyn I'm sooooo jealous, I want one!! I wouldnt be fussy as to which, anyone would do!!
> 
> They are just perfect and doing well by the looks of things. How are you going to manage to find them new homes, i wouldnt be able to let any of them go!! lol
> 
> Keep the updates coming xx


Thanks Rachel!! I want to keep them all! lol Especially Mimi & Hopper! Im thinking maybe to keep Mimi!! 
Its going to be hard, exhuasting and i can bet with many timewasters and day trippers! I dont mean that to sounds harsh! I remember with Fifis litter a family came to see them obviously no obligation to buy! And they stayed for about 8 hours they even Picnicked in my living room! Flasks, sandwiches everything! lol 

But anyway it'll all be worth it to watch them grow up!! Im so proud of them! 

Will try to!! Thanks again! xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

ekeeney said:


> I want them all!!! They are so so so cute!


Thank you!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, Robyn, you have made my day girl! I haven't seen so much cuteness at one time in one place in forever..lol I still can't get over Hope having 8 babies in one litter.. and they are just stunning. Without a doubt, Hopper is still my "pick" of the pups, but the last little unamed boy is a real charmer as well. He is a beautiful color pattern and his fur looks longer around his face than his littermates.

I am so impressed you have been able to take care of the pups so wonderfully.. They are gaining weight and developing beautifully..I know this has not happened without a trememdous amount of time, dedication, and determination on your part! :hello1:I am so very proud of you. Blessings, Deb


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

chideb said:


> Wow, Robyn, you have made my day girl! I haven't seen so much cuteness at one time in one place in forever..lol I still can't get over Hope having 8 babies in one litter.. and they are just stunning. Without a doubt, Hopper is still my "pick" of the pups, but the last little unamed boy is a real charmer as well. He is a beautiful color pattern and his fur looks longer around his face than his littermates.
> 
> I am so impressed you have been able to take care of the pups so wonderfully.. They are gaining weight and developing beautifully..I know this has not happened without a trememdous amount of time, dedication, and determination on your part! :hello1:I am so very proud of you. Blessings, Deb


Thanks Deb! Im glad i cheered you upwith my babies! Hopper is running a magic spell on everyone in my house! Dad is in love with him too! lol The last boy is just adorable! I really like the look of him! He is a bit fluffy! lol 

Thanks again im flattered! Its a lot of work, rotating babies. Permanently up all night checking them! lol even though they dont really need it   Thanks for all your wonderful, kind comments & blessings! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh my god i wonder if i could just deal with steroids and have my little verbena i need her! They are all cute. So getting an allergy test.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Just wonderful! Thank you so much for posting and sharing these beautiful babies will all of us. We all know how much work and energy this must take. We truly appreciate you letting us share in their growing process.
Hope we are all so proud of you sweetie, gorgeous babies.:hello1:


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Way to go Robyn you and Hope have done an absolutely fantastic job they are a truly wonderful litter x x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Oh my god i wonder if i could just deal with steroids and have my little verbena i need her! They are all cute. So getting an allergy test.


Wow youre in love with her that much  ! Thanks Sarah! x



pam6400 said:


> Just wonderful! Thank you so much for posting and sharing these beautiful babies will all of us. We all know how much work and energy this must take. We truly appreciate you letting us share in their growing process.
> Hope we are all so proud of you sweetie, gorgeous babies.:hello1:


Thank you!! Its hard work but i love being busy  Its going to be great once theyre running about! Im happy to share my babies with my chihuahua "family" 



mad dog woman said:


> Way to go Robyn you and Hope have done an absolutely fantastic job they are a truly wonderful litter x x


Thank you Kim! Theyre getting on great! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She's my baby  i swear i'm gonna post an advert saying do not buy this puppy ha ha ha  you might have to keep her for a long time tho coz she's gonna be proper tiny!!! MY BABY  She is gonna have some cute cream patch too.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes little Hopper is my favourite,they are all beautiful but i would have to have him,their coats look so shiny and healthy.Thank you for the photos it's so nice to see them at different stages of their lives.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Oh my god i wonder if i could just deal with steroids and have my little verbena i need her! They are all cute. So getting an allergy test.


hehe I know Verbena is awwwwesomely adorable! I have horrid alergies to just about everything but I do just fine with Oakley and Triglet even though they are SC. It took about a week and then I was fine once I got Oakley...maybe borrow someone's SC and see what happens! hehe


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OH I forgot to add...yes, Hopper is handsome as all get out!~AND I CANT BELIEVE SOMEONE CAME FOR 8 HOURS WITH NO INTENTION TO BUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I think my favorite is the little unnamed boy. I think he's just the cutest!! I would name him Roux!!! He just looks like he's gonna be dignified and French. 

All are super cute. Good job to you and Hope for raising a wonderful looking litter!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> hehe I know Verbena is awwwwesomely adorable! I have horrid alergies to just about everything but I do just fine with Oakley and Triglet even though they are SC. It took about a week and then I was fine once I got Oakley...maybe borrow someone's SC and see what happens! hehe


I had a sc for 3 days and ended up on steroids never had any issues before dunno how i'd be now. I don't even know anyone near by to try again.
she my dinky dot


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh they are all looking so well and absolutely gorgeous!!
I love Hopper too, and the one that has the same Markings as Tiny, lovely colour!
Cant remember the name now as am at the end. lol

It's nice to see them progress. xx


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Ohhh what sweet little babies! I'm with you! Sarah that Verbena is a a little stunner.

You have your hands full no doubt but they look wonderful!

Good job


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Adorable puppies 
I love 'em all !!SQUEEL!!


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh I love the look of all of them! They looks os cute


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

They atre truly beautiful. Can we see a pic of little Hope?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww!! Wow, has it really been 2 weeks already?! I'm so glad they are all growing & developing so well. What a lot of work they must be but they are SO worth it I'm sure! You very well could have some LC's in there. The namelss boy looks like he may be LC as well as a couple of the white/creasm? It's sort of hard to tell at this point though but wouldn't that be neat if there were!

I love watching them grow though...thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

i Love Hopper.......wish I lived closer......... *sigh*


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG what can I say thas has not already been said. Your babies are so beautiful.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG I LOVE ALL of them!!! I so look forward to pics of them!  Its so awesome to watch them grow and watch how their colours develop!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

they are all gorgeous. good thing i dont live closer to you because if i did, and if a girl was available, i'd be wanting to buy one for sure


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

They are so cute  Hopper is my fav


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

MChis said:


> Awww!! Wow, has it really been 2 weeks already?! I'm so glad they are all growing & developing so well. What a lot of work they must be but they are SO worth it I'm sure! You very well could have some LC's in there. The namelss boy looks like he may be LC as well as a couple of the white/creasm? It's sort of hard to tell at this point though but wouldn't that be neat if there were!
> 
> I love watching them grow though...thanks for sharing!!


Can 2 smooth parents throw long babies?
robyn if one becomes a long coat auntie sarah is coming for a visit


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yes u can get a longcoat from 2 smooths as the LC gene is recessive


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> yes u can get a longcoat from 2 smooths as the LC gene is recessive


     this excites me to no end lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> She's my baby  i swear i'm gonna post an advert saying do not buy this puppy ha ha ha  you might have to keep her for a long time tho coz she's gonna be proper tiny!!! MY BABY  She is gonna have some cute cream patch too.


Haha well if you can deal with a smoothcoat its your choice but i wouldnt want you going to loads of trouble for a puppy! My gues is she isnt going to be perfect to standard! Because of her muzzle and head shape but its early days yet!  Im not sure on their colours yet theyve all changed but its not shownin the photos! lol 



michele said:


> Yes little Hopper is my favourite,they are all beautiful but i would have to have him,their coats look so shiny and healthy.Thank you for the photos it's so nice to see them at different stages of their lives.


Thnks Michele! Yes they look velvelty soft and theyre so warm and snuggly! Its ok i like to share! Glad you like them! Hes looking for a very special home!  



flippedstars said:


> hehe I know Verbena is awwwwesomely adorable! I have horrid alergies to just about everything but I do just fine with Oakley and Triglet even though they are SC. It took about a week and then I was fine once I got Oakley...maybe borrow someone's SC and see what happens! hehe


Haha if you really want to Sarah lol! Thanks for your comments! 



flippedstars said:


> OH I forgot to add...yes, Hopper is handsome as all get out!~AND I CANT BELIEVE SOMEONE CAME FOR 8 HOURS WITH NO INTENTION TO BUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes! No its not that they didnt want to buy its the fact they "daytripped" They spent all day playing with puppies agitating Fifi and spent all the 8 hours either hardly talking or speaking amongst their family! lmao Aw well these things happen


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

omguthrie said:


> I think my favorite is the little unnamed boy. I think he's just the cutest!! I would name him Roux!!! He just looks like he's gonna be dignified and French.
> 
> All are super cute. Good job to you and Hope for raising a wonderful looking litter!


Thanks for your comments! Haha i like that name ill think it over  Thanks! Theyre all doing great now! 



Terri said:


> Oh they are all looking so well and absolutely gorgeous!!
> I love Hopper too, and the one that has the same Markings as Tiny, lovely colour!
> Cant remember the name now as am at the end. lol
> 
> It's nice to see them progress. xx


Thanks Terri! 
Haha his name is Harvey  lol these names just pop out at me! 
Ill keep you updated as much as possible! x



KittyD said:


> Ohhh what sweet little babies! I'm with you! Sarah that Verbena is a a little stunner.
> 
> You have your hands full no doubt but they look wonderful!
> 
> Good job


Haha thank you!!! She is very pretty  Although i still prefer Mimi to her sorry to say lol! 
Im very busy! lol



TwilightGirlKay said:


> Adorable puppies
> I love 'em all !!SQUEEL!!


Thank you Kay! 



sandymaynard said:


> Oh I love the look of all of them! They looks os cute


Thank you! 



Tanna said:


> They atre truly beautiful. Can we see a pic of little Hope?


Ill try when shes gained a bit more weight. I dont like the photos i took she looks all sorry for herself! lol Thanks! 



MChis said:


> Awww!! Wow, has it really been 2 weeks already?! I'm so glad they are all growing & developing so well. What a lot of work they must be but they are SO worth it I'm sure! You very well could have some LC's in there. The namelss boy looks like he may be LC as well as a couple of the white/creasm? It's sort of hard to tell at this point though but wouldn't that be neat if there were!
> 
> I love watching them grow though...thanks for sharing!!


Theyre 2 weeks old on Sunday! They are such hard work! lol But as you said totally worth it!!! 
I know a couple of them seem to be "fuzzy" although Billy went through that stage and as far as ive researched through their pedigrees (Hope & Tiny) Theres no long coats although with Hopes being American and European its hard to find much out about it! lol The unnamed boy would be a gorgeous longcoat! If he came through with a full coat but im guessing theyre all smoothcoats  lol 

Thanks i love to share with people who are interested!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

jan896 said:


> i Love Hopper.......wish I lived closer......... *sigh*





ilovemychiCAMI said:


> They are so cute  Hopper is my fav


Haha thank you! Hopper is aheart breaker already  lol 



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> OMG what can I say thas has not already been said. Your babies are so beautiful.


Thank you So much! 



Tracilea said:


> OMG I LOVE ALL of them!!! I so look forward to pics of them!  Its so awesome to watch them grow and watch how their colours develop!


Thats ok! I love to watch them progress so i guess other people would to! 



elaina said:


> they are all gorgeous. good thing i dont live closer to you because if i did, and if a girl was available, i'd be wanting to buy one for sure


Haha  That'd be cool! I already love seeing Tootsie & Minnie so an addition would be great! lol Thanks!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Can 2 smooth parents throw long babies?
> robyn if one becomes a long coat auntie sarah is coming for a visit





*Chloe* said:


> yes u can get a longcoat from 2 smooths as the LC gene is recessive





Daisydoo said:


> this excites me to no end lol


Haha Sarah! If i get any longcoats you'll be the first to know! Although Verbena is definately a smoothcoat in my eyes! lol x

Phew im done replying know for the moment !  lol! Thanks for everyones comments!


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

aww thier all so cute and lovely , i do like litte hoper he cute just like his mumxxxx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Haha Sarah! If i get any longcoats you'll be the first to know! Although Verbena is definately a smoothcoat in my eyes! lol x


I don't care if shes to standard or not she's my baby lol. I know you have to let me know if any long coats pop up!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

chihuahualondon said:


> aww thier all so cute and lovely , i do like litte hoper he cute just like his mumxxxx


Thank you for your comments Shell


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I don't care if shes to standard or not she's my baby lol. I know you have to let me know if any long coats pop up!!!


Haha ok ill keep you in mind! You may have to settle with my unnamed boy! Hes awfully fluffy! lmao


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

[

Thnks Michele! Yes they look velvelty soft and theyre so warm and snuggly! Its ok i like to share! Glad you like them! Hes looking for a very special home!  If only I could have the !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:angel13:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

michele said:


> [
> 
> Thnks Michele! Yes they look velvelty soft and theyre so warm and snuggly! Its ok i like to share! Glad you like them! Hes looking for a very special home!  If only I could have the !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:angel13:


Haha he'd make a great friend for Lilly. But you dont want anymore!!! lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh I DO want some more,but with my old Sheltie who needs a lot of looking after with seizures etc.I need to give all my time to him.But when the time comes and you have puppies "I will be over "Lily would love a play friend,she has so much fun with our cat,but i'm sure a puppy would play HER games,sure she thinks she's half cat anyway.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

gorgeous pictures ! They all looks so well taken care of. I am so partial to the dark puppies...the wee man who looks just like his mummy is stunning !

Well done Robyn


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

well robyn they are so cute, i have been in cornwall fora few days so haven't been on chi people. so it was lovely to see an update on those lovely babies. glad it's going good, you must be knackered though. my fav is the unamed boy he's lovely.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Haha ok ill keep you in mind! You may have to settle with my unnamed boy! Hes awfully fluffy! lmao


Fluff is good  he needs a name :coolwink:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

michele said:


> Oh I DO want some more,but with my old Sheltie who needs a lot of looking after with seizures etc.I need to give all my time to him.But when the time comes and you have puppies "I will be over "Lily would love a play friend,she has so much fun with our cat,but i'm sure a puppy would play HER games,sure she thinks she's half cat anyway.


Haha thats what i mean it'd be so much trouble at the moment with your poor Simba! But you're welcome to come anytime!  Id love to meet you! 



rubia said:


> gorgeous pictures ! They all looks so well taken care of. I am so partial to the dark puppies...the wee man who looks just like his mummy is stunning !
> 
> Well done Robyn


Thank you! Yes im partial to them too! lol Hoppper is quite the stunner  lol 



tulula's mum said:


> well robyn they are so cute, i have been in cornwall fora few days so haven't been on chi people. so it was lovely to see an update on those lovely babies. glad it's going good, you must be knackered though. my fav is the unamed boy he's lovely.


Aww so glad its made your day! Theyre doing really good now! i love him im thinking of a name for him! It needs to be simple but pretty! lol



Daisydoo said:


> Fluff is good  he needs a name :coolwink:


Haha bless! He needs the perfect name for him! So far ive only picked Mimi's name! lol Have a shot see what you can think of


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh man i can't think of a lot.. non flower related!! Looking at his photos he does look quite fluffy..    i like his markings   If he turns out to be a lc his little glasses on his face will grow out.. Daisy had glasses that grew out!!

TJ (Tiny Junior!!) erm... Tyke, Teddy (as in Edward but Teddy for short)


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Oh man i can't think of a lot.. non flower related!! Looking at his photos he does look quite fluffy..    i like his markings   If he turns out to be a lc his little glasses on his face will grow out.. Daisy had glasses that grew out!!
> 
> TJ (Tiny Junior!!) erm... Tyke, Teddy (as in Edward but Teddy for short)


I like them names! Im going to do a poll! one sec  lol x


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Ohhhh myyyyy GOSHH!!!

They are too friggin' adorable, omg omg omg!!!!!!! *steals them all*

Bless them all!!! xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Guess said:


> Ohhhh myyyyy GOSHH!!!
> 
> They are too friggin' adorable, omg omg omg!!!!!!! *steals them all*
> 
> Bless them all!!! xx


Haha Thank you!! 

Haha oh no where'd they go? lol! x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this thread!

Wow! Your house is really busy right now!
Mimi is my favorite :love1:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I can't believe I missed this thread!
> 
> Wow! Your house is really busy right now!
> Mimi is my favorite :love1:


Thanks Therese! I know im falling in love with Mimi !  lol maybe she might be a keeper!!! Ill have to wait and see over the next couple ofweeks! 

Its so busy lol you can hear little squeaks its kind of cute lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGoodness, they really are all beautiful! I can't pick a fave. They look so shiny and healthy. I can imagine how wonderful it is to be able to care for them and watch them grow. They are just gorgeous!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

TLI said:


> OMGoodness, they really are all beautiful! I can't pick a fave. They look so shiny and healthy. I can imagine how wonderful it is to be able to care for them and watch them grow. They are just gorgeous!!


Thank you T! im so proud of Hope and myselfs's effort! Theyre all blooming now! I cant wait till theyre big enough to run about! Oh my how much fun will that be in my living room lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Thank you T! im so proud of Hope and myselfs's effort! Theyre all blooming now! I cant wait till theyre big enough to run about! Oh my how much fun will that be in my living room lol


You and Hope are doing a awesome job!!! You should be very proud! I can't wait to watch them start romping around with you. Please post many pics as they grow. Such a joy to watch them from birth on. Having 8 healthy bouncing Chi pups running around the living room will be so much fun!!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

TLI said:


> You and Hope are doing a awesome job!!! You should be very proud! I can't wait to watch them start romping around with you. Please post many pics as they grow. Such a joy to watch them from birth on. Having 8 healthy bouncing Chi pups running around the living room will be so much fun!!!!


Haha! My parents wont! lol Luckily we have good weather so ill set up a little pen outside on the grass so they can play for an hour each day! That'll be majorly fun! OMG imagine running aropund a garden trying to catch 8! lol Ill have to post loads of pictures .. of course i will


----------



## Chiforus (Oct 14, 2008)

Gorgeous pups! My fav is the unnamed boy.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Chiforus said:


> Gorgeous pups! My fav is the unnamed boy.


Thank you! I think ive decided on Dustin  for him! Its a choice between Hopper & Dustin for ym fav! lol


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

I wont all the little boys x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> I wont all the little boys x


Thanks I love all the boystoo lol ill send one your way ina special shoe boz if you'd like  lmao! x


----------



## Paintgirl (Apr 16, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL pups!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Paintgirl said:


> BEAUTIFUL pups!!!


Thank you


----------



## hog.matt84 (Apr 17, 2010)

They are too cute. I wish I could touch them. Just the perfect ones to cuddle on your lap.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

This makes me want another Haha..what dolls!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> This makes me want another Haha..what dolls!


Another ! :O lol greedy haha! Thanks Amber


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Another ! :O lol greedy haha! Thanks Amber


Haha, well..I have my hands full with Libby, so another would not be good for quite some time..Libby is like having several puppies compared to how Bella was when she was that age!! Haha, but they are so precious! I am so glad they are all doing fabulous! If I were you, I'd wanna keep them all Hehe


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> Haha, well..I have my hands full with Libby, so another would not be good for quite some time..Libby is like having several puppies compared to how Bella was when she was that age!! Haha, but they are so precious! I am so glad they are all doing fabulous! If I were you, I'd wanna keep them all Hehe


Lol dont give me ideas!!! lol i really want to keep Mimi 
Aww bless little Libby! Im glad yourbabies are doing ok too! Thanks


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

ooooh how precious<3 you can send me one any day!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

smallbeats_m_all said:


> ooooh how precious<3 you can send me one any day!


Thank you!! Haha if i get time ill ship one! haha


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

the last two boys look like chocolate sabled fawn with white markings. 

you can send me the first girl lovely pups!!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Robyn,... I'm still loving Hopper..Snow and Holly think he is ever sooo cute!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> the last two boys look like chocolate sabled fawn with white markings.
> 
> you can send me the first girl lovely pups!!!


Thank you! Haha I love MImi for my favourite girl!



chideb said:


> Hey Robyn,... I'm still loving Hopper..Snow and Holly think he is ever sooo cute!


He is now his eyes are really open ill take some more soon but some are still now opening! Thanks Deb!


----------

